

Linux-powered pen - Techasura
http://www.techgig.com/tech-news/editors-pick/Linux-powered-pen-that-won-t-let-you-make-errors-18894?mailer_id=1590&utm_source=Mailer&utm_medium=TG_batch&utm_campaign=digest_news_2013-07-16&email=gurudath.prasanna@gmail.com&activity_name=tgdailynews_2013-07-16&dt=&auto_login=Z3VydWRhdGgucHJhc2FubmFAZ21haWwuY29tQCMkQCMkNTc4NzY2QCMkQCMkMTM3MzkyMDE3MQ==&src_type=autoLogin

======
talles
Kickstarter link: [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lernstift/lernstift-
the-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lernstift/lernstift-the-first-
pen-that-vibrates-when-u-make)

The article doesn't mention that the device aims to aid kids when writing.
That change a lot of the perspective of the device usefulness.

------
martin-adams
>> Linux-powered pen that won‘t let you make errors

Makes no sense. It'll vibrate when you make a spelling mistake. Isn't that a
little after the horse has bolted?

~~~
DanBC
I imagine the user will overstrike the misspelled word, use a dictionary, and
write the word correctly. That will help form correct muscle memory for
writing words correctly.

I'm more worried about weight and size. Children have small weak fingers, and
some of them benefit from thin light pens / pencils.

It's an interesting idea though - perhaps they could make a pen that captures
everything you write and dumps it out at the end of the day? (I think that's
already been done, but I have no idea how popular it was.)

~~~
martin-adams
They used one of those systems when I filled out the order forms for the suits
for wedding. It took about 3 times longer than just typing it into the
computer.

------
moocowduckquack
Is a bit like making a steam powered scythe trainer.

